# Teufel System+AV Receiver+Soundkarte



## Jazzman (13. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute

in Anbetracht der Tatsache, das Teufel einige noch erschwinglische Systeme stark reduziert hat und ich einen 10% Gutschein ergattert habe, will ich mir endlich eine ordentliche Anlage zulegen!

Im Moment schwanke ich zwischen (dem Motiv6), dem Theater 3 Hybrid und dem System 5 THX, was aber Preislich schon am Limit wäre.


Nun meine Fragen dazu: 
Welches der Systeme ist klanglich am besten? 

Und was für einen AV-Receiver würdet ihr empfehlen? Ich könnte im Moment einen guten gebrauchten * Yamaha RX-V663 * für rund 300€ kriegen. Würde der ausreichen? ist zwar etwas älter, aber klanglich wohl nicht so schlecht.

Außerdem hab ich eine XFI Xtreme Music in meinem HTPC, ist die ausreichen oder muss da was besseres her? Ich will mit dem System hauptsächlich DVD/HD-DVDs schauen und Musik hören.

Die ganze Sache sollte zusammen so 1000€ kosten!



PS:Ihr könnt auch andere Soundanlagen zu einem Vernünftigen Preis vorschlagen, aber den Test die ich gelesen habe zu Folge ist Teufel Preis Leistungstechnisch einfach das beste.


Mfg
Jazzman


----------



## rebel4life (13. Juli 2009)

Muss es Teufel sein? Damit möchte ich nicht sagen, dass Teufel schlecht ist, aber es gibt halt auch vergleichbare/bessere Systeme für das Geld.

Schau dich am besten mal bei Nubert, Canton, Heco, Quadral und Klipsch um, die haben wirklich gute Sachen.

Wenn du auf THX Wert legst, dann kann ich dir nur eins dazu sagen: Wenn die Lautsprecher/der Verstärker THX hat, dann ist das gut, wenn nicht, dann ist das auch gut. Ein Receiver ohne "THX" kann besser sein, nur hat sich der Hersteller die Kosten für diese Marketingsachen gespart...

Vergiss Tests bei Audio, das macht keine Sinn, denn es sind *deine* Ohren! Bei einem Test können die besten Hörer sitzen, das ändert aber trotzdem nichts daran, dass das ihre subjektiven Meinungen zu den jeweiligen Boxen sind. 

Geh in einen ordentlchen Hifiladen und hör ein paar Boxen Probe...


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2009)

yamaha is keine schlechte wahl. die frage is halt, ob du wirklich NUR filme+musik von deinem HTPC verwenden willst. bei spielen isses nämlich so, dass es rein digital evlt. nicht geht, und wenn du es analog übertragen willst (also mit 3 stereosteckern, 3x2 = 5+1 = 6), dann MUSS der receiver eine extra gruppe als 5.1-EINgang haben, das sind idR dann 6 chinch-buchsen (jede mono, also 5+1 = 6 kanäle)

und digital wiederum isses so, dass du an sich nix von der qualität deiner xfi hast...


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. Juli 2009)

Das Motiv 6 hatte ich selber - keine Empfehlung. Das Theater 3 ist mehr Bumm-bumm als echter Bass, und das THX Set ist... nunja überteuert. Schau dich echt mal bei Klipsch, Heco oder Canton um. für 750€ bekommst du die Klipsch RF-82 (hab ich selber) Klanglich um Längen besser als die Teufel. Beim Receiver musste mal schauen...


----------



## Jazzman (13. Juli 2009)

Hi
danke schonmal, ja der HTPC soll nur für DVD+Musik genutz werden^^ games laufen kaum

und andere Boxen, nunja Klipsch fällt für mich ganz raus, die finde ich Pothässlich

Quadral hab ich heute bei meinem Hifihändler gehört/gesehen, der Klang ist zwar gut, aber für 2 Standboxen 800€ ohne Sub oder Center?

naja B&W hab ich mir noch angegukt, allerdings sind die ja nun wirklich keine Schnäppchen^^

die anderen Shops bin ich am durchstöbern, aber da ist die B-Ware teilweise teure als neue bei Händlern^^

Allerdings geht mir so langsam auf das ein ordentliches 5.1 Set wohl nicht drin sein wird, daher werd ich wohl erstmal 2 Standlautsprecher+evt. ein Sub kaufen.
Ich weis das Empfinden ist rein subjektiv, aber ich kann schlecht alle Lautsprecher durchhören daher was habt ihr so/empfehlt ihr?.
dann kann ich ne Engere Auswahl treffen, die 2 Boxen sollten so 700€ max zusammen kosten!


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2009)

das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. nen schlechten KLANG haben die alle sicher nicht, aber die einen haben mehr bumms, dafür weniger nuancen bei höhen und mitten, bei den anderen umgekehrt usw. - es ist einfach geschmackssache. 

und selbst ein nur 500€-5.1-set wäre für sicher 80% der normalbevölkerung mehr als "ordentlich" - auch da sind die ansprüche recht subjektiv


----------



## Jazzman (14. Juli 2009)

also für den Bums wird da wohl ein Subwoofer kommen, daher eher Liebr Boxen mit merh Nuancen, die sind mir wichtiger, von Basslastigen Sachen hab ich vorerst genug^^

Also vielmehr dachte ich daran mir jetzt 2 (sehr) gute Standboxen zu holen und in Laufe des Jahres den Rest Nachzukaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2009)

ja gut, aber stereostandboxen sind natürlich auch für bass ausgelegt. manch eine standbox steckt nen "billigen" sub locker in die tasche. und zwar nicht durch depperten übertriebenen "das zimmer bebt"-bass, bei dem du denkst, dass grad ein laster ins wohnzimmer fährt, sondern durch klaren, transparenten und bei bedarf trotzdem magendurchtreibenden bass, der aber trotzdem dem rest der musik allen freireum läßt und sie nicht übertönt. 

aber DAS is eben auch geschmacksache, da kann man nicht sagen "nimm die XY, die sind gut". man könnte höchtens sagen "nimm NICHT die und die, weil die für den preis zu viele schwächen in allen bereichen haben / blechern klingen" oder so.

mit standboxen bzw. "normalen" regalboxen kannst du theoretisch auch 5.1 ohne sub aufziehen. an sich ist "5 + 1 sub" ja nicht unbedingt wegen des bassklangs "erfunden" worden, sondern damit die boxen nicht zu groß sein müssen. der sub sollte an sich nur dafür sorgen, dass trotz kleiner, unauffälliger boxen genug bass da ist.


----------



## Jazzman (14. Juli 2009)

hm ok dann werd ich wohl möglichst viele mir anhören müssen^^
nach ein paar Stunden Recherche hab ich meine Auswahl ein wenig eingeschränkt:
Canton GLE 490
Heco Victa 700
JBL E S80
und (bis jetzt mein Favorit) KEF iQ50

Daher erstmal, kann mir irgendwer was zu diesen Boxen erzählen? Werd heute mal meinen Hifi Futzi fragen ob der die überhaupt bestellen kann^^.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Juli 2009)

Kleiner Test von mir zu den Canton GLE 490.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...-test-hifi-lautsprecher-canton-gle-490-a.html

Bei Fragen einfach melden.


----------



## > Devil-X < (14. Juli 2009)

Denkst du denn, du bist audiophil genug, um einige €uros für Klang auszugeben?? Es soll jetzt nich böse gemeint sein, aber für dich reicht doch bestimmt auch n günstigeres System...


----------



## Jazzman (14. Juli 2009)

ähm naja das werde ich Merken wenn ich die Boxen habe^^

Nein ich denke schon das ich die Unterschiede heraushöre, die Quadral Rhodium, die ich mir letztens bei meinem Hifi Händler angehört habe, klangen schon mal (sehr) gut, auf jeden fall um einiges besser als mein Sony Stereo Gespann im Moment^^
und auch besser als die etwas günstigeren JBL Boxen die er da hatte.

Naja und irgendwie muss man ja auch anfangen, nach oben sind ja keine Grenzen gesetzt. Und genau deswegen lass ich mich ja auch hier beraten^^, zwei Standlautsprecher die gut klingen, erweiterbar sind und nicht zu teuer  sollten doch machbar sein^^

Daher auch meine kleine Auswahl, wenns noch andere Vorschläge gibt immer her damit! Und wenn ich am Ende keinen Unterschied heraushöre bin ich selbst Schuld dafür das Geld verpulvert zu haben^^. Aber da ich ab und an nur aus Spaß Probehören gehe denke ich das ich da schon was merken werde.

@ Powerclock: Bei den Nachteilen steht, offenbart schlechte Quellen gnadenlos, soll das heißen, das man bei MP3s und ähnlichem einen deutlichen unterschied hört?
und "bedingt für harten Metall geeignet", also was genau verstehst du unter hartem Metal? Slipknot?


----------



## > Devil-X < (14. Juli 2009)

@Jazzman: Nur mal so: Ich hab ja die Klipsch RF 82 und wenn die im Zimmer stehen, sind die alles andere als hässlich... eher sehr respekteinflösend. Aber Umstellen der Dinger sind wegen der 30 KG nicht dauerhaft zu empfehlen. Mein Test findeste ja in der Signatur, aber wieso alle auf das Horn rumhacken... Das klingt ungemein dynamisch und nie aufdringlich, besser als viele Kalotten.

Edit: Wären die hier nicht was für dich?  Link


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Juli 2009)

Jazzman schrieb:


> @ Powerclock: Bei den Nachteilen steht, offenbart schlechte Quellen gnadenlos, soll das heißen, das man bei MP3s und ähnlichem einen deutlichen unterschied hört?
> und "bedingt für harten Metall geeignet", also was genau verstehst du unter hartem Metal? Slipknot?



Also MP3 ab 256kbit aufwärts sind ohne weiteres abspielbar. Keine schlimmen Störgeräusche, Rauschen oder ähnliches.

Man merkt allenfalls im direkten Vergleich zwischen einer 256er MP3 und einer echten Audio-CD, dass die LS mehr könnten, als mit der MP3 als Quelle. Höhen kommen nicht mehr so direkt. Der Bass ist weniger differenziert. Man muss da aber schon genau hinhören.

"Harter Metall" ist für mich Slipknot, Metallica etc. Death und Heavy Metal. Klingt bei moderaten Lautstärken zu hell und später bei "Original"-Lautstärke etwas grell. Kommt aber auch auf das Album an, je nachdem wie das abgestimmt ist. Metallica's St. Anger z.B. ist sehr hell abgestimmt und die Canton gibt das dann auch wider. 

Die GLE 490 ist insgesamt sehr analytisch. Bei Metal würde ich mir manchmal weniger Analytik wünschen, dafür etwas mehr Wärme. Passt in das Genre besser. Eine typische "Englische" würde da besser passen. Mehr auf Grundton abgestimmt und dunkler.


----------



## Jazzman (14. Juli 2009)

hm ok danke für die antwort! Pokerclock!

@devil69 also mir persönlich gefallen eher die goldenen Membranen und der Eckige Lautsprecher oben nicht^^
und die Nubert Box, könnte passen ,liegt zwar etwas über dem Limit, aber mal sehen

daher hat sich meine Auswahl ein wenig ausgedünnt^^
die Heco Boxen sind raus, zu Positonsanfällig wie ich beim Probehören bemerken musste (AC/DC^^)
die Canton sind eigentlich auch raus^^
dann bleiben noch die KEF und der JBL, die konnte ich leider noch nicht probehören....
genau so wie die Nubert, mal sehen ob ich die irgendwo in der Nähe auftreiben kann... mein Lautsprecherhändler wird schon ganz kirre wenn ich da auftauche^^


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Juli 2009)

Nubert ist ein Direktversender wie Teufel. Da musst du schon ins Schwabenland fahren um Probezuhören. 

Was für Musikrichtungen hörst du eigentlich? Könnte sein, dass die KEF auch nicht wirklich was für dich ist, wenn deine Präferenzen auf Metal stehen (wenn ich die diversen KEF Modelle heranziehe, die ich schon gehört habe). Da passt die Nubert schon eher. Sind eher dunkler abgestimmt.


----------



## > Devil-X < (14. Juli 2009)

Ich denke die Nubert sind wohl am ehesten eine Empfehlung wert. Dass du die Canton nicht genommen hast, wundert mich nicht, ich pers. mag die auch nicht... sind eben zu neutral.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2009)

man kann so oder so natürlich auch mit dem verstärker nachhelfen. und meist gilt auch: was man nicht weiß, macht einen nicht heiß. soll bedeuten: SCHLECHT sind solche für normaluser doch recht teuren boxen sowieso nicht, und wenn man keinen direkten vergleich hat, wird man sicherlich so oder so zufrieden sein, wenn man zuvor nicht schon wirklich gute boxen hatte.

SOLLTE es einem zB zu wenig bass sein, dreht man halt noch was verstärkerseitig dazu.


----------



## Stormbringer (14. Juli 2009)

ich würde auch mal nubert empfehlen... und wenn sie nicht passen, dann gibt man sie eben zurück.

tipp: kauf erstmal den receiver und ein paar lautsprecher... den aktiven sub würde ich jetzt geldtechnisch aussparen und später nachrüsten... lieber mehr kohle in die lautsprecher stecken -> das lohnt auf jeden fall.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ich würde auch mal nubert empfehlen... und wenn sie nicht passen, dann gibt man sie eben zurück.
> 
> tipp: kauf erstmal den receiver und ein paar lautsprecher... den aktiven sub würde ich jetzt geldtechnisch aussparen und später nachrüsten... lieber mehr kohle in die lautsprecher stecken -> das lohnt auf jeden fall.


  und "einzel"-boxen haben ja wie gesagt auch selber genug bass. sind ja normalerweise eben dafür ausgelegt, ohne sub zu laufen.


----------



## Jazzman (15. Juli 2009)

also Musiktechnisch ist alles dabei^^, von Klassik bis Metall^^, aber hauptsächliche Rock und etwas Metall (und was so dazwischen liegt)^^
Und zum Vergleich hab ich nur ein Stereo System, das nach damaligen Verhältnissen schon ganz gut war+Technix Receiver

den Av-Receiver hab ich jetzt gekauft, jetzt fehlen nur noch die Boxen^^

ist es eigentlich empfehlenswert Boxen verschiedener Hersteller zu kombinieren? z.b. KEF und Nubert? so das sich das Klangbild ein wenig ausgleicht, z.B. Filigranere Standboxen mit etwas basslastigeren Rearboxen?


----------



## rebel4life (15. Juli 2009)

Man sollte bei einem Surroundsystem am besten alle Lautsprecher aus der gleichen Serie nehmen (Subwoofer kann variiert werden), dann klingt das "homogener" (auch ein von den Hifi Zeitschriften missbrauchtes Wort...).


----------



## Stormbringer (15. Juli 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> und "einzel"-boxen haben ja wie gesagt auch selber genug bass. sind ja normalerweise eben dafür ausgelegt, ohne sub zu laufen.



ausnahme: heimkino


----------



## Jazzman (15. Juli 2009)

so ich hab heute die Cantons bei Promarkt probegehört und die sind klangtechnisch sehr gut, nen Taken besser als die Quadral Rhodium, meiner Meinung nach.

Ich hab mir heute allerdings die KEf iQ50 bestellt, da der Preis soeben auf 560€ gefallen ist^^, und wenn mir die nicht so gut gefallen werde ich die zurückschicken und die Cantons kaufen,
Vielen Dank nochmal für die Beratung!


----------

